# Sticky  Steps for reporting a pet store



## aka.pody

Many times we visit a pet store to either buy supplies or just to look at

the pets. On occasion we see animals in less than satisfactory condition or

unsavory enclosures. We usually leave the store mad and want to tell

someone but don't know where to turn. While we understand your experience

in the store, please know that there is something you can do.

Pet-Abuse.com offers help in these situations. Attached you will see a

detailed list of things to do to report a store.

By following these simple steps we are taking a stand and doing all we can

to make a pet store animal happy and healthy.

*Please visit Pet-Abuse.com for assistance in reporting a store at *

http://www.pet-abuse.com/pages/animal_cruelty/reporting_abuse/pet_stores.php

*Also visit the Avian Welfare Resource Center at *

http://www.avianwelfare.org/action/petstorewatch/index.htm


----------

